# Notebook Samsung Corona

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich habe ein Samsung CoronaR 03RK bekommen, worauf Gentoo soll.

Also Rescue-Cd rein, und los.

Beim kompillieren von groesseren Paketen faehrt die Kiste dann runter, wegen Ueberhitzung.

Jetzt will ich sie oeffnen, um mal zu schauen, was man saeubern kann, um ihn spaeter laenger benutzen zu koennen.

Da das schwierig ist, nehme ich an, das ich etwas falsch mache, finde aber kein Handbuch online.

Wer hat Erfahrung damit?

Gibt es speziell bei den Treibern im Kernel  was, das ich beachten sollte ( zb Temperatursensoren ) ?

Danke schonmal.

----------

## bell

Du kannst sicherlich die CPU runtertakten, damit sie nicht heiß läuft. Oder zumindest auf OnDemand stellen. Die meisten Live-CDs kümmern sich nicht um die Taktfrequenz so dass die CPU immer mit vollgas läuft.

Probiere mal folgendes aus:

```
echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

 Und das für alle Kerne Deiner CPU, also cpu0-cpuX.

Falls das nicht hilft, schmeiße mal "powersave" per Echo da rein.

----------

## Max Steel

Zum Saubermachen kgenügt es meist den PC (bei entsprechender Umgebung, am besten ist hier außerhalb des eigenen Hauses) mit Druckluft und/oder Staubsauger alles freizupusten/-saugen. Dabei sollte darauf geachtet werden alle erreichbaren Lüfter mittels Stecknadeln am drehen zu hindern. Da im schlimmsten Fall durch rückwärts-induzierte Spannungen die Prozessoren/Chips beschädigt werden können. Passiert selten, ist aber möglich.

Außerdem muss bei Druckluft darauf geachtet werden, das die Quelle dieser Luft möglichst frei von Kondenswasser ist (dafür kann sich schon ein über die Düse gestülpte Damenstrumpfhose eignen.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, das mit dem Staubsauger probiere ich mal, hoffe, es reicht auch.

Aber die Ordner   /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 existieren, nur dann gibt es keinen .../cpufrq.

heisst das, das es keine scaling governor gibt?

----------

## bell

Das meinte ich mit, dass sich die Live-CDs sich meistens nicht drum kümmern. Lade mal die Module

```
modprobe acpi-cpufreq # Sollte die meisten CPU's abdecken, an sonsten powernow-k8 oder p4-clockmod

modprobe cpufreq_ondemand

modprobe cpufreq_powersave
```

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ich habe es mit Knoppix hinbekommen, in meiner alten Rescue-CD gibt es keinen powersave-governor.

Danke.

Jetzt waere meine naechste Frage zum powersave:

emerge sys-apps/acpid

rc-update add acpid default

mit der Antwort 

rc-update: service `acpid' does not exist

ich habe jetzt mal pm-utils,cpufreqd, cpufrequtils und eben sys-power/acpid installiert und richte das langsam ein,waehrend mir nebenbei das system fertig kompilliert wird.

hauptsaechlich hier nach: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

----------

